# OX Pro series 8 .. lost remote



## Courtsmith121 (Jan 19, 2014)

My husband bought a cheap projector this past year while on deployment, turns out is was an OX Pro series 8. Its worked fine for him until now, we just purchased the Xbox one, he tells me the remote to the projector is still in Afghanistan. We cant switch it over to HDMI without the remote, cant find anywhere to purchase a new one nor can we use a universal remote. Anyone have advise on how we can resolve this?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have the manual with a support number?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Are there any buttons on the projector itself? If there is you may be able to access the menu from there.


----------



## Courtsmith121 (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes my husband said he tried that but i guess it says in the manual you have to press the HDMI button on the remote then the button on the projector it self


----------

